# OBDeleven One-Touch Apps ~ What do YOU want?



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I had a nice exchange of emails with the guys at OBDeleven following their recent release of the One-Touch App for the Tourist Solution for the Xenon headlights. They'd like to know what other One-Touch Apps would you like to see for the Mk2 TT.

I sent them this link and told them to keep and eye on it for future One-Touch Apps.

Here's a few changes I have coded for my 2007 pre-facelift that might be interesting -


LED DLRs
Reverse Camera for RNS-E
Scandinavian running lights (Front DLR and tail lights always on)
Headlight washer jets off

Off the top of my head, a few other One-Touch Apps might include -


Needle Sweep
Reverse Gear Curb Mirror Drop
Cloth vs. Leather and Petrol vs. Diesel for the stereo bass adjustment

Any others you guys would like to see?

If you've already implemented any code changes (e.g. Needle-Sweep), please post what you did and the code values you changed and I'll forward that to the OBDeleven team.

*FYI *- You don't have to do anything special to get the updates. Just turn on the OBDeleven program on your SmartDevice and the software will add the new updates and Apps automatically.

For anyone who's just stumbled onto this topic and is unfamiliar with the OBDeleven device follow this link -

*FAQ - OBDeleven Open Box Review + Q&A*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926901


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

I didnt think needle sweep was do able on the mk2 tt?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Thankyou Swiss for your continued efforts have just opened up the app and euro light swap is showing. 
Have the iOS version but do have access to an android unit if required. Would love needle sweep but do not believe it's possible on mine the red dis. 
Will have to look up the Scandinavian DRL as always thought its daft having fronts but no rears. Point is proven with the number of people driving around believing they have lights on when it's only front drl's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

I've seen these what is the best obdeleven to buy and are they worth it..cheers all


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Alarm "chirp" on lock / unlock would be good.

Great to hear you're having a conversation with them, I have to say I was disappointed at the amount of apps available for the Mk 2, I'd love to see a lot more.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Just had a thought how about being able to check chain stretch on our beloved 3.2's. Honestly have no idea if even possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

To be fair, I suspect there's no way anyone (other than VAG) can possibly know all the combinations of Apps that are available. Much of what you can do depends entirely on the year and model. I know for my 2007 the needle-sweep is not available as an option, but at least the reverse camera is. I think most of the really cool options showed up with the face lift.

Does anyone out there know when Needle Sweep came into effect for the Mk2?

@ JasonNL - Get the basic and then add the free credits as needed. It's the cheapest option. Basically all versions do the same thing, you're just paying extra for credits. Check the write up in the KB for a details.

@ AndyMac - Have you coded for alarm chirp, if so what's the code?

@ Niada - Yes you can, I've done it for mine, but you have to get into the data blocks. There's a post about it in the Knowledge Base.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1855237

It would be great if you can either post the code changes you've made or upload screen shots.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Jasonl said:


> I've seen these what is the best obdeleven to buy and are they worth it..cheers all


You can get 6 free credits a day. 1 just for opening the app and then another 5 for watching adverts which is optional. Some are 5 seconds others are 15-25 seconds. They soon rack up only real issue is not many apps to spend them on but the coding side which I have not yet done is free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Nidana said:


> Jasonl said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen these what is the best obdeleven to buy and are they worth it..cheers all
> ...


think i will get one,i fancy reverse mirror dip if it can be done..


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Needle Sweep can be found under Instruments -

Some older posts on the topic - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=244112
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1292649


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Coming Home Lights - Thanks MT-V6! 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1254809


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Other VCDS tweaks - Thanks *m-a-r-k*  Good post with a lot of possibilities depending on your model and year -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=828217

*Lock beep*
Central Electronics: Byte 5: Bit 1 Locking Confirmation via Horn active

*Fogs on when cornering*
Central Electronics: Byte 14: Bit 7 Cornering Lights via Front Fog Lights active
Central Electronics: Byte 26: Bit 6 Enabling Cornering Light with Reverse Gear active

*Hazard lights on ABS*
Central Electronics: Byte 16: Bit 2 Emergency Brake Flashing via Turn Signals active

*Comfort turn blinks to 5*
Central Electronics: Adaptation: Comfort Turn Signals

*Calibrate MPG*
Instruments: Adaptation: Consumption Correction
Originally 100. New Adaptation Value = Old Adaptation Value * Old Display Value / Calculated Consumption
x = 100 * 51.8 / 46.6
x = 111 - so need to enter 111 as new value

*Highway Light*
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 0 Highway Light Function active

*Rain Light*
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 1

*Light Activation*
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 3-4 Light Activation Threshold.
Normal is 00. Values of 20% 40% and 60% make lights come on earlier. Try 60%
If no good, try altering Byte 1 Light Sensor Correction from 73%

*Rear spoiler lowering when lock*
Central Electronics: Byte 13: Bit 7 Rear Spoiler Comfort Lowering via Door Lock active

*Tear wipe*
Central Electronics: Component 1 - 8JA 955 119A Wischer AU354: Byte 1: Bit 3 Tear Wiping active - untick

*Sidelights as DRLs*
Central Electronics:
Byte 18: Originally coded as 56 = Halogen headlights RoW (Rest of World) with DRLs Scandanavian (uses the headlights)
Change to 57 = Halogen headlights NAR (North American Region) which turns on the headlights for the DRLs but also turns on the side marker lights front and rear)
Byte 11: enable PRLs (permanent running lights) which will turn on the headlights as DRLs
Byte 24: turn the brightness down to 01% - this basically turns off the headlights again (they are still 'on' but at 1% brightness, which is not enough to light the bulbs - 0% would turn them on to 100%)
Byte 15: Set Bit 7 on manually to see new DIS option
Go to the DIS and make sure 'Daytime Lights' is ticked

*Unlock beep*
Central Electronics: Byte 5: Bit 4 Unlocking Confirmation via Horn active

*TPM active*
Central Electronics: Byte 8: Bit 7 Tire Pressure Monitoring installed/active


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> ...
> 
> @ AndyMac - Have you coded for alarm chirp, if so what's the code?


Nope, but I'd like to be able to. I can't work out how to do it using the OBDeleven.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Depending on your year, it could be in one of two places:

Central Electronics: 
- or - 
Central Convenience:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1910617


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Mine is 2009 and had 1 chirp then went through the dis and ive now got locking and unlocked chirps..


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks, I'll have a play, but I'm easily confused, hence asking for an app.

Ideally I just want a simple method, I get lost in coding and translating VCDS into OBDeleven.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

andy mac said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Carista does it with one click......


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> andy mac said:
> 
> 
> > SwissJetPilot said:
> ...


I considered one of those, but a) I didn't fancy paying a subscription and b) I already have an OBDeleven.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

andy mac said:


> Thanks, I'll have a play, but I'm easily confused, hence asking for an app.
> 
> Ideally I just want a simple method, I get lost in coding and translating VCDS into OBDeleven.


I feel you just tried checking chain stretch via OBDeleven. Best I managed was to backup and then couldn't find what I was looking despite have chain stretch vcds post printed next to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

For the benefit of rookies like myself a quick little guide to OBDeleven chain check on the 3.2. 
With engine running and at temp having scanned car I then backed up engine control unit so I could look at my own pace in the warmth of my house without fear of messing anything up. 
You then want to be within the engine module and select live data.








You will then get a pop up warning click ok. 








This is then your point to access channel or block number. 








Once in you can either scroll or retype the block number to get to the ones you wish to check. 





























Now compare to block chain threads already attached within this thread. Hopefully this helps someone else out going forward. This is nothing about tampering with any settings just on how to find within OBDeleven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryTT3 (Feb 10, 2020)

I have a 2009 base TT quattro 2.0T in the US. I do several track events a year and would like to be able keep the spoiler up during track driving. The way the spoiler controls work, even if I manually raise the spoiler it will automatically come down after exceeding 75 mph and dropping below 50 mph which happens several times each lap. I recently got an OBDeleven but haven't had a chance to play with it yet.

I did see a post several years ago claiming that you could code the spoiler to stay up after manually raising it. But my mechanic could not make my TT do it. https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5&start=15

If we could get ODBeleven to develop a App to do this that would be great.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm thinking about retrofitting cruise control to my 09 TTS. I know VCDS can program it in but can OBDeleven? (my unit is on the way so not been able to try finding it). Is there a one click and if not, can one be requested in the next batch if we're sending them over?


----------



## amflemi (Jan 21, 2020)

Is there any chance of getting the tourist solution for headlamps extended to the 2008-2015 TT?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

HAWKS said:


> I didnt think needle sweep was do able on the mk2 tt?


Needle Sweep and Laptimer can be activated on mk2 tt by flashing the cluster but it requires VagCanPro or VAS cable.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It also depends on the year. Pre-facelift models don't have this option.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> It also depends on the year. Pre-facelift models don't have this option.


Nope, my stock cluster Hardware part number: 8J0920930F only supports single digit adaptation on channel 36. I flashed the instrument cluster using 8J0920930A file. After flashing adaptation channel 36 became 3 digit. It also changes the Hardware Part Number from 8J0920930F to 8J0920930A.


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi
Following great advice from this forum I have just purchased an OBDeleven (the original white one) I got the basic one as I am not confident at programming and figured it would do what I needed, plus I always have the option to upgrade.

Its now all set up and running and my app shows ODBeleven pro ? is there a way of being able to distinguish between the two apps ?

Also for my car (Dec 2009 facelift TDi) there appears to only be four apps available 
Electric spoiler
LED license plate
Turn light son as DRL
RNS-e start screen (no explanation of what you can change it to ?)

I was expecting more, in particular 
* Needle Sweep
* Reverse Gear Curb Mirror Drop

Will these be coming available ?
Many thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The features you can change and recode with either the VCDS, OBDeleven, Carista or any other OBD reading device all depend on what was loaded on vehicle when it left the factory. The OBD readers do nothing more than display what's there and allow you to change it if the options are present.

Even with the one touch options, if your car isn't designed for it, then you can't do it. For example, my 2007 doesn't have the ability to one-touch the tourist option for the headlights or the needle sweep. My year never came with these features.

Having said that, if you want to go through the effort Wolvez described above, then you may be able to make changes that might not typically be available. But it's up to you if you want to flash your system or update hardware and firmware.


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, its all to high above my pay grade, I will leave it as it is
Ian


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Think of it like options; some cars have electric mirrors, heated seats, Bose speakers, etc. and others don't. American headlights have orange plastic inserts, European headlights don't. Same sort of concept.


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi

Fair point, Audi are renowned for countless options, by the way what is :-

one-touch the tourist option ?

Ian


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It lowers the headlight beams. Intended for when you cross the Channel to the Continent to avoid blinding on-coming traffic. Halogens have a manual lever inside the headlights, Xenon's have a motor. But it only works on newer models.

*Tourist Solution Headlight Adjustment*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1945691


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

An app to do a DSG/S-Tronic reset would be useful, there's already one for the S3.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who's interested, I've contacted the OBDeleven team and asked if they could come up with a one-touch App for the headlight washers.

If you don't have an OBDelven, you can simply pull the headlight washer pump fuse. But I figured with OBD popularity, this might be a nice feature between MOT visits - at least for those who are not big fans of getting your hood sprayed unnecessarily.

If you know your own vehicles codes for the headlight washer option, please post it so I can forward that to the OBDeleven team as I suspect it may be a bit different between years.


----------



## chrisTTian (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish I'd read this before buying one - very disappointed with the lack of one-touch options... 400+ credits and nothing to use them on :roll:


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

I would like :- Needle sweep function for my December 2009 TT, MK2 facelift.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

chrisTTian said:


> I wish I'd read this before buying one - very disappointed with the lack of one-touch options... 400+ credits and nothing to use them on :roll:


I've gained nearly 2000 from daily opening and feel the same way. It's become muscle memory to do it and have not managed to break the chain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisTTian (Oct 18, 2009)

Nidana said:


> chrisTTian said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I'd read this before buying one - very disappointed with the lack of one-touch options... 400+ credits and nothing to use them on :roll:
> ...


I've got to 502 :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I sent an email to the OBDeleven team and requested these options in VCDS be made available as OBDeleven One-touch Apps. I'll keep the Forum posted on the update -

_Thank you for your email. We will definitely create these apps and I will inform you when they are available.

• Up-shift Indicator (Manual Transmission Only)
• Lap timer (S3, TTS and R8 only)
• Needle Sweep (S3, TTS and R8 only)_


----------



## ihs61 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi

Any chance of the needle sweep function for my December 2009 TT, MK2 facelift. (2.0TDI)

Thanks Ian


----------

